# Hourly paid restaurant deliveries are going away...



## dkcs

Amazon is eliminating restaurant hourly paid blocks on favor of a pay per delivery model. They have rolled it out in Portland and will most likely be expanding it nationwide... 

They are looking for drivers who want to do a single delivery or two in their spare time. I wish them luck... If I want to sit around unpaid I'll go work for uber and lyft.


----------



## chuck finley

Damn.


----------



## dkcs

From: Amazon Flex <[email protected]>
Date: Oct 24, 2017 3:57 PM
Subject: Introducing Instant Offers









Introducing Instant Offers. Turn on Available Now and get nearby offers for immediate delivery.








*Amazon Flex Gets Even More Flexible*
*Introducing*
*Instant Offers*
Amazon Flex is launching a new way of delivering restaurant orders in Portland. Instant Offers are on-the-spot restaurant deliveries that start near your current location. Deliveries usually last 15 to 45 minutes, and Instant Offers always show predicted earnings before you accept.









*Here's how it works:*
*Step 1*
Turn on 'Available Now' from the home screen of the Amazon Flex app and get ready to receive offers.

*Step 2*
When you receive an offer, review the details and swipe if you want to accept.

*Step 3*
Follow the app to navigate to the restaurant and complete the delivery.

Increase your chances of getting an Instant Offer if you're near businesses that frequently receive Amazon Restaurants orders.

New to restaurant deliveries? You may want to watch these videos for a smooth delivery experience: Restaurant Order Pickup and Restaurant Delivery to a Customer.

*We'd love to hear from you*
You can tap 'Feedback' in the navigation menu in the Amazon Flex app or Email us at[email protected] to tell us what you think.

*Frequently Asked Questions*
*How do Instant Offers work with my accepted blocks?*
You'll never receive an Instant Offer that conflicts with a delivery block on your calendar. You can keep Instant Offers turned on throughout the day, even when you're running other apps, and accept an Instant Offer that works for you. You have 30 seconds to accept an Instant Offer. Try turning on *Available Now* between gigs, while you're waiting to pick up your kids, or any time you're free for a quick pickup and delivery. When you're no longer available, it's a quick tap to turn off *Available Now*.

*How do I get more Instant Offers?*
You can increase your chances of getting an Instant Offer if you're near businesses that frequently receive Amazon Restaurants orders, particularly during lunch (11 a.m. - 2 p.m.) and dinner (4 p.m. - 9 p.m.).

*Can I decline Instant Offers or forfeit them after I accept?*
When you receive an offer, you are free to accept or decline it - there's no penalty for declining or ignoring offers. Once you accept an offer, Amazon expects that you will complete the delivery. If you're unable to complete the delivery, tap "Help" in the Amazon Flex app and call Driver Support to let us know.

*Does my insurance coverage change with Instant Offers?*
The Amazon Flex Auto Policy will provide commercial insurance coverage from the moment you *accept* an offer to the moment you complete your delivery. Your personal insurance coverage will be primary at all other times, including when you have *Available Now* turned on and are not on a delivery. We recommend you check with your personal insurance provider if you have any additional questions. We encourage you to find the company and policy that works best for you, but please note that Amazon Flex drivers now have access to a discounted policy from GEICO. If you have any questions about this policy, please call GEICO directly at 855-526-5295.


----------



## chuck finley

I guess they will kill restaurant blocks in the future. To save them money.
*Amazon Flex Gets Even More Flexible my ass.
*
$8 to pickup and to deliver on our own gas, vehicle and insurance. worst than pizza delivery job.
Most customers at my location give less than $3 for restaurant tip.


----------



## dkcs

I'm sure that is an exaggerated example to make it appear better than it really is. I'm hearing more along the lines of $4 plus tip if you are lucky.

This would put Amazon more in line with what Uber eats pays but Amazon doesn't have the driver pool that uber does.


----------



## Placebo17

Amazon probably realized how little other food deliveries were paying compared to them. Just look at Uber Eats, Postmates, Doordash, etc...


----------



## chuck finley

I guess mr. jeff bezos wants to save money to buy holiday presents for his ex-wives's kids.


----------



## dkcs

Placebo17 said:


> Amazon probably realized how little other food deliveries were paying compared to them. Just look at Uber Eats, Postmates, Doordash, etc...


You would think they would have had enough intelligent people working for them to realize this from the start.

It will only make the service worse. More free meals from Amazon for everyone...


----------



## Flex89

If this works, I could see them testing for one hours as well. Instead of paying drivers for a 2 hour block, just use the ones as needed. They already have people sitting around the wh. If there aren't enough drivers "available" then drop a block for it. This gig is swirling deeper in the toilet bowl of the gig economy.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> From: Amazon Flex <[email protected]>
> Date: Oct 24, 2017 3:57 PM
> Subject: Introducing Instant Offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Instant Offers. Turn on Available Now and get nearby offers for immediate delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazon Flex Gets Even More Flexible*
> *Introducing*
> *Instant Offers*
> Amazon Flex is launching a new way of delivering restaurant orders in Portland. Instant Offers are on-the-spot restaurant deliveries that start near your current location. Deliveries usually last 15 to 45 minutes, and Instant Offers always show predicted earnings before you accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's how it works:*
> *Step 1*
> Turn on 'Available Now' from the home screen of the Amazon Flex app and get ready to receive offers.
> 
> *Step 2*
> When you receive an offer, review the details and swipe if you want to accept.
> 
> *Step 3*
> Follow the app to navigate to the restaurant and complete the delivery.
> 
> Increase your chances of getting an Instant Offer if you're near businesses that frequently receive Amazon Restaurants orders.
> 
> New to restaurant deliveries? You may want to watch these videos for a smooth delivery experience: Restaurant Order Pickup and Restaurant Delivery to a Customer.
> 
> *We'd love to hear from you*
> You can tap 'Feedback' in the navigation menu in the Amazon Flex app or Email us at[email protected] to tell us what you think.
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> *How do Instant Offers work with my accepted blocks?*
> You'll never receive an Instant Offer that conflicts with a delivery block on your calendar. You can keep Instant Offers turned on throughout the day, even when you're running other apps, and accept an Instant Offer that works for you. You have 30 seconds to accept an Instant Offer. Try turning on *Available Now* between gigs, while you're waiting to pick up your kids, or any time you're free for a quick pickup and delivery. When you're no longer available, it's a quick tap to turn off *Available Now*.
> 
> *How do I get more Instant Offers?*
> You can increase your chances of getting an Instant Offer if you're near businesses that frequently receive Amazon Restaurants orders, particularly during lunch (11 a.m. - 2 p.m.) and dinner (4 p.m. - 9 p.m.).
> 
> *Can I decline Instant Offers or forfeit them after I accept?*
> When you receive an offer, you are free to accept or decline it - there's no penalty for declining or ignoring offers. Once you accept an offer, Amazon expects that you will complete the delivery. If you're unable to complete the delivery, tap "Help" in the Amazon Flex app and call Driver Support to let us know.
> 
> *Does my insurance coverage change with Instant Offers?*
> The Amazon Flex Auto Policy will provide commercial insurance coverage from the moment you *accept* an offer to the moment you complete your delivery. Your personal insurance coverage will be primary at all other times, including when you have *Available Now* turned on and are not on a delivery. We recommend you check with your personal insurance provider if you have any additional questions. We encourage you to find the company and policy that works best for you, but please note that Amazon Flex drivers now have access to a discounted policy from GEICO. If you have any questions about this policy, please call GEICO directly at 855-526-5295.


So this is not in addition to restaurant blocks as well?? Only these kinds of offers for restaurants will be available?? Wow this gig is going to shit!


----------



## kmatt

Flex89 said:


> If this works, I could see them testing for one hours as well. Instead of paying drivers for a 2 hour block, just use the ones as needed. They already have people sitting around the wh. If there aren't enough drivers "available" then drop a block for it. This gig is swirling deeper in the toilet bowl of the gig economy.


That would be great


----------



## damphoose

Yeah a few weeks ago someone on here was complaining how stupid Amazon was/is for paying hourly to have people sit around for restaurant deliveries. 
I said shut up and enjoy it, because its not going to last.
They said they have been doing Flex for 2 years and it Amazon was going to change it they would have already blah blah
Well enjoy that piece of "I told you so" cake.

Our only hope now is the Portland drivers **** it up so bad the delays the expansion to other cities.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Did they hire Travis and didn't tell anyone ?


----------



## rozz

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Did they hire Travis and didn't tell anyone ?


So that's where he's been hiding. Same tactic coming soon to prime now and logistics! Pay per delivery!


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> So this is not in addition to restaurant blocks as well?? Only these kinds of offers for restaurants will be available?? Wow this gig is going to shit!


They will probably do both for awhile until they have enough drivers signed up then slowly stop releasing restaurant blocks. If the test show this working you can bet it will spread nationwide and won't just be for restaurant deliveries. This is an easy way to get drivers to deliver for less than minimum wage. Any driver signing up for this is just cutting their own future pay but I'm sure Amazon will find enough suckers to take the offer which is being sweetened with a $50 gift card.

In the heart of LA it takes 45 - 60 minutes to do one average delivery during the evening. $8 plus maybe a tip if no one screws up with the order at the restaurant and traffic doesn't push you over the guaranteed time is not worth even looking at. Even then I'm hearing rates of closer to $4 are the norm for this. I'm sure Amazon is going to price this low and if no one bites in 60 seconds raises it a buck and so on until someone snags it.

The real test here is to determine how many drivers are desperate enough to deliver below minimum wage...


----------



## Placebo17

dkcs said:


> The real test here is to determine how many drivers are desperate enough to deliver below minimum wage...


There are plenty that will deliver for $4. I think that's the rate postmates and uber eats pays nowadays. You don't hear lack of drivers for those companies though and most of the customers don't tip. It amazes me that people still work for them even after all the pay cuts in recent months.


----------



## dkcs

Yep, it must be killing Amazon to have to pay $18 an hour for labor when the competition is getting it for $4-$6 per hour...

There is no doubt in my mind that they will roll this throughout the Flex program eventually.

Uber and Postmates relie on new comers to the gig who haven't sat down and crunched the numbers or gone through a full tax cycle yet to see how little they are actually making. McDonald's pays better with benefits than doing Postmates or Uber Eats...


----------



## soupergloo

Placebo17 said:


> There are plenty that will deliver for $4. I think that's the rate postmates and uber eats pays nowadays. You don't hear lack of drivers for those companies though and most of the customers don't tip. It amazes me that people still work for them even after all the pay cuts in recent months.


except Uber has bonuses for hitting a certain number of deliveries, and Postmates is almost always blitzing out here.

yet another dumb move on Amazon's part. I can definitely tell you that won't fly with drivers out here .. there are so many other food delivery platforms where you can make more.


----------



## Placebo17

soupergloo said:


> except Uber has bonuses for hitting a certain number of deliveries, and Postmates is almost always blitzing out here.
> 
> yet another dumb move on Amazon's part. I can definitely tell you that won't fly with drivers out here .. there are so many other food delivery platforms where you can make more.


You're kidding right? Everyone knows amazon prime pays the most when it comes to food deliveries. Just go to reddit subforums and see what the drivers say about postmates, uber eats, and doordash. Honestly doordash used to be awesome about a year ago when you can schedule shifts easily and just cherry pick big orders. Unlike uber eats and postmates, 90% of doordash customers tipped but things have changed where you can't even schedule a shift. Uber eats and postmates have always sucked due to non tipping customers. Prime pays 18+ tips, no other food deliveries can beat that. The new system doesn't sound too good imo for all those doing food deliveries.


----------



## Poolepit

Haven’t don’t a restaurant order in months and certainly never will again.


----------



## soupergloo

Placebo17 said:


> You're kidding right? Everyone knows amazon prime pays the most when it comes to food deliveries. Just go to reddit subforums and see what the drivers say about postmates, uber eats, and doordash. Honestly doordash used to be awesome about a year ago when you can schedule shifts easily and just cherry pick big orders. Unlike uber eats and postmates, 90% of doordash customers tipped but things have changed where you can't even schedule a shift. Uber eats and postmates have always sucked due to non tipping customers. Prime pays 18+ tips, no other food deliveries can beat that. The new system doesn't sound too good imo for all those doing food deliveries.


i'm speaking for the market in SF .. it's not uncommon for drivers to make $300-$400 in a day on Postmates out here. if you're getting your information from drivers on the Reddit forum, I really don't need to say much else because it's nothing but a bunch of clowns over there.

unless i'm missing something, it doesn't look like Amazon is offering anything except a $50 gift card - that won't cut it out here.


----------



## Placebo17

soupergloo said:


> i'm speaking for the market in SF .. it's not uncommon for drivers to make $300-$400 in a day on Postmates out here. if you're getting your information from drivers on the Reddit forum, I really don't need to say much else because it's nothing but a bunch of clowns over there.
> 
> unless i'm missing something, it doesn't look like Amazon is offering anything except a $50 gift card - that won't cut it out here.


It's from personal experience, I've done Postmates when they were actually paying well compared to now. Have you ever done Postmates? $300-$400 in a day? If so, why are you doing Prime? Does that make sense to you?


----------



## soupergloo

Placebo17 said:


> It's from personal experience, I've done Postmates when they were actually paying well compared to now. Have you ever done Postmates? $300-$400 in a day? If so, why are you doing Prime? Does that make sense to you?


I know for a fact that's what drivers are making out here because they show me their earnings.

Like all of these gig jobs, there's a method to making money and i'm not willing to sacrifice my earnings for a couple of weeks to figure it out. I make good money on Amazon, and if I work an 8-10 hour day, I can make $300-$400/day doing it.


----------



## Placebo17

soupergloo said:


> I know for a fact that's what drivers are making out here because they show me their earnings.
> 
> Like all of these gig jobs, there's a method to making money and i'm not willing to sacrifice my earnings for a couple of weeks to figure it out. I make good money on Amazon, and if I work an 8-10 hour day, I can make $300-$400/day doing it.


So basically you have never done Postmates but you are trying to convince someone that's actually done Postmates? Give me a break. Also, you are calling people that do Postmates everyday bunch of clowns. Do you even know the pay structure for Postmates? Do you know how many deliveries they have to make to even get close to $300 per day? Don't be so full of yourself.

You would make $300-400 per day if you worked 8-10 hours? I've never done Prime so I'm not gonna assume like you. Maybe others could chime in. Do you guys really make $30 to $40 an hour doing Prime? If so, I need to stop doing logistics and change to Prime immediately.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> They will probably do both for awhile until they have enough drivers signed up then slowly stop releasing restaurant blocks. If the test show this working you can bet it will spread nationwide and won't just be for restaurant deliveries. This is an easy way to get drivers to deliver for less than minimum wage. Any driver signing up for this is just cutting their own future pay but I'm sure Amazon will find enough suckers to take the offer which is being sweetened with a $50 gift card


So in Portland they have these instant offers as well as restaurant blocks still? The only positive thing I can see about this is that we don't have to take an order we don't want to that's 50 minutes away in rush hour traffic. Or have them change my damn waiting spot from dtla to magnolia and Vineland like they just did right now. If we go to a hot spot area maybe we can make more deliveries in an hour instead of being sent all over the damn city. If we could batch orders we might make decent money. More than ubereats because ubereats customers don't tip shit.

But damn I will miss getting paid for free. Like how I'm just eating right now on the clock with no orders .



soupergloo said:


> I know for a fact that's what drivers are making out here because they show me their earnings.
> 
> Like all of these gig jobs, there's a method to making money and i'm not willing to sacrifice my earnings for a couple of weeks to figure it out. I make good money on Amazon, and if I work an 8-10 hour day, I can make $300-$400/day doing it.


Damn you make that much a day doing Prime Now? Up to $400? San Fran pays well!


----------



## chuck finley

Placebo17 said:


> So basically you have never done Postmates but you are trying to convince someone that's actually done Postmates? Give me a break. Also, you are calling people that do Postmates everyday bunch of clowns. Do you even know the pay structure for Postmates? Do you know how many deliveries they have to make to even get close to $300 per day? Don't be so full of yourself.
> 
> You would make $300-400 per day if you worked 8-10 hours? I've never done Prime so I'm not gonna assume like you. Maybe others could chime in. Do you guys really make $30 to $40 an hour doing Prime? If so, I need to stop doing logistics and change to Prime immediately.


I'm doing PN. I would love to make $30 an hour. Probably customers at my locations are so cheap that only tip $1.


----------



## jade88

Placebo17 said:


> So basically you have never done Postmates but you are trying to convince someone that's actually done Postmates? Give me a break. Also, you are calling people that do Postmates everyday bunch of clowns. Do you even know the pay structure for Postmates? Do you know how many deliveries they have to make to even get close to $300 per day? Don't be so full of yourself.
> 
> You would make $300-400 per day if you worked 8-10 hours? I've never done Prime so I'm not gonna assume like you. Maybe others could chime in. Do you guys really make $30 to $40 an hour doing Prime? If so, I need to stop doing logistics and change to Prime immediately.


Yes when I do the warehouse blocks I average $31/hr.


----------



## chuck finley

jade88 said:


> Yes when I do the warehouse blocks I average $31/hr.


PN $18/hr + $1 tip...usually you have 2 deliveries = $20 total.
how do I make $30/hr for PN?


----------



## Behemoth

chuck finley said:


> PN $18/hr + $1 tip...usually you have 2 deliveries = $20 total.
> how do I make $30/hr for PN?


I don't complain if I get $20/h after gas.


----------



## chuck finley

Behemoth said:


> I don't complain if I get $20/h after gas.


amazon should never deactivate you.


----------



## soupergloo

Placebo17 please read my entire post before you start insulting me. I am talking about the SF market .. not everyone is going to make the same amount in every market.

I never called Postmates drivers clowns, I said the people that post on Reddit are clowns.


----------



## Placebo17

soupergloo said:


> Placebo17 please read my entire post before you start insulting me. I am talking about the SF market .. not everyone is going to make the same amount in every market.
> 
> I never called Postmates drivers clowns, I said the people that post on Reddit are clowns.


LOL... What do you have against Reddit?


----------



## jade88

chuck finley said:


> PN $18/hr + $1 tip...usually you have 2 deliveries = $20 total.
> how do I make $30/hr for PN?


$1 tip?? Hell no. I don't know what location you are in? I'm in LA and we usually get a $5 tip for each stop. So with prime now packages you will do multiple stops in a 2 hour route with a $5 tip from each stop. Usually from a 4 hour block I make $120-$126. With restaurants I make about $21-$23/hr.


----------



## Flex89

I used to be able to make $30-$40hr before on PN before variable pay. Now it's $20-$25, an occasional $30hr block. And some at minimum payout even with routes.


----------



## grams777

Placebo17 said:


> So basically you have never done Postmates but you are trying to convince someone that's actually done Postmates? Give me a break. Also, you are calling people that do Postmates everyday bunch of clowns. Do you even know the pay structure for Postmates? Do you know how many deliveries they have to make to even get close to $300 per day? Don't be so full of yourself.
> 
> You would make $300-400 per day if you worked 8-10 hours? I've never done Prime so I'm not gonna assume like you. Maybe others could chime in. Do you guys really make $30 to $40 an hour doing Prime? If so, I need to stop doing logistics and change to Prime immediately.


Prime can make $300+ on 8 hours if the city isn't all messed up. I used to do that in Nashville but it required getting decent routes each block and not getting tips allocated back to Amazon.

Those $300+ days here are long gone but may still exist in some cities. Here you'll probably average $200 on 8 hours. Some drivers do get one hours for all 8 hours, the tips go to amazon, and they get $144. I've seen it. The normal range is about $175-225. Subtract expenses for at least about 200 miles also. The hours may not be continuous either so the 8 hours could be spread out over 12 hours.

This also assumes you can get 8 hours on flex here - which is a big assumption. There probably are only an average of 10 total routes in each 2 hour block for the whole area. Of those, half are garbage runs that take you way out of the city for 5-6 stops and no chance to be back for the next route. Do the math among the likely thousands of flex drivers here. You're fighting for maybe 5 possible slots in a metro area of about one million people.

SF cost of living is higher so maybe they don't drag the flex program down so hard there as they do here or other places. Here we still have decent detached houses for sale at about $150k for 1200 sq ft, 3 bedroom, 20 years old. You have to go about 30-45 minutes from Nashville for that price. House payment would be about $600 a month. No state personal income taxes either. You can live single on about $2k a month if you avoid debt on car loans and the like and don't live too close to the city. 2 people maybe need $3k per month.

Postmates is beyond me how they get that much. It could be a regional thing. Postmates is awful here. From my experience I'd put it more or less with door dash, Uber eats, and the rest of them. I'd rather drive UberX than spend an hour doing a food delivery for $8. That's about how it works here.


----------



## grams777

jade88 said:


> $1 tip?? Hell no. I don't know what location you are in? I'm in LA and we usually get a $5 tip for each stop. So with prime now packages you will do multiple stops in a 2 hour route with a $5 tip from each stop. Usually from a 4 hour block I make $120-$126. With restaurants I make about $21-$23/hr.


It's probably in a variable base pay city like mine. Here, Amazon takes the first $5 per hour. So tips from the first two stops in a 2 hour block go to the house. This equates to a loss of $40 per day in tips. It's tough to break over $25 an hour in a best case scenario. One hours always pay $18 since the tip gets allocated away. Although, one time I did see $19. Before variable base pay, these paid $23 on average.


----------



## soupergloo

grams777 how is this variable base pay thing legal?! i've been in California my whole life, so I never heard of it before this forum.

Postmates is very popular here .. there's no other platform that does what Postmates does, so it's always blitzing. the drivers go in scooter mode (so they don't get taken far), stay in the expensive neighborhoods, and only accept big orders.


----------



## rozz

What supergloo is trying to say is every one of these services has a learning curve. If you play your cards right you get rewarded. Most people fail to find their niche so they're relegated to the ether. There are successful rideshare drivers as well as I learned at my warehouse. No one is going to tell you how they make money. You learn by yourself. There are also ways to make your shifts suck less. Your best bet is to be nice to everyone at your warehouse and earn their trust so they let you in. Not everyone is going to make it in this biz. I find that the most successful ones are outgoing and conniving. If you follow all the rules you're just screwing yourself!


----------



## grams777

soupergloo said:


> grams777 how is this variable base pay thing legal?! i've been in California my whole life, so I never heard of it before this forum.


The variable part without disclosure is bizarre and something I've never seen before. As employees it would probably be illegal. As contractors, who knows.

But the tip allocation part happens with waiters, limo drivers, etc. all over the country as far as I know. Even Lyft does it, in effect, by using tips toward guarantees. Waitresses actually make $2 an hour I think. But the employer has to pay min wage. So in a similar way, waitresses also get $5 an hour of their tips allocated toward their min wage. But all these others have the amounts disclosed. Amazon hides the amount but does admit to doing it.


----------



## Placebo17

rozz said:


> What supergloo is trying to say is every one of these services has a learning curve. If you play your cards right you get rewarded. Most people fail to find their niche so they're relegated to the ether. There are successful rideshare drivers as well as I learned at my warehouse. No one is going to tell you how they make money. You learn by yourself. There are also ways to make your shifts suck less. Your best bet is to be nice to everyone at your warehouse and earn their trust so they let you in. Not everyone is going to make it in this biz. I find that the most successful ones are outgoing and conniving. If you follow all the rules you're just screwing yourself!


You're missing my point. Amazon Prime pays the best out of all the food deliveries. I've done Postmates and they certainly don't pay as well as Prime. Why do you think she's doing Prime instead of Postmates? She knows Prime is easier with better pay. Learning curve is one thing but when the market is overly saturated you just don't get enough work.

Even with DoorDash, I was easily making $100 during dinner hours just cherry picking big orders. Now the market is so saturated, that is virtually impossible.


----------



## rozz

Placebo17 said:


> You're missing my point. Amazon Prime pays the best out of all the food deliveries. I've done Postmates and they certainly don't pay as well as Prime. Why do you think she's doing Prime instead of Postmates? She knows Prime is easier with better pay. Learning curve is one thing but when the market is overly saturated you just don't get enough work.


Prime Now is easier for her because she took the time to learn it and is now reaping the "benefits." It's possible to make money on Postmates, Instacart, Deliv, etc. if you go after their incentives or grab lucrative hours or get friendly with dispatchers. Just turning the app on on a whim isn't going to rack you up a ton of money. Also, Amazon food delivery does not always pay more at all times. I know a food delivery company that pays me more per hour than Amazon but don't do it because hours are limited and conflicts with plentiful Amazon hours, plus I hate food and people so that's why I'm doing Prime Now.


----------



## soupergloo

Placebo17 said:


> You're missing my point. Amazon Prime pays the best out of all the food deliveries. I've done Postmates and they certainly don't pay as well as Prime. Why do you think she's doing Prime instead of Postmates? She knows Prime is easier with better pay. Learning curve is one thing but when the market is overly saturated you just don't get enough work.


why are you acting like you know me and how these gigs work out here? every platform is saturated with drivers including Postmates and Amazon, that doesn't mean good money still can't be made.

I don't think Amazon is easy .. certainly not as easy as Postmates. I'm comfortable doing Amazon, I know how to get blocks and I know how much I can make, and that works for me.


----------



## Placebo17

soupergloo said:


> why are you acting like you know me and how these gigs work out here? every platform is saturated with drivers including Postmates and Amazon, that doesn't mean good money still can't be made.
> 
> I don't think Amazon is easy .. certainly not as easy as Postmates. I'm comfortable doing Amazon, I know how to get blocks and I know how much I can make, and that works for me.


Well you act like you know how Postmates works when you've never worked for them. I'm pretty sure, I know how Prime works. It's basically packages, restaurants, and groceries. It doesn't take rocket science to know what's going on with Prime. So people in SF tip better and base pay is few dollars more... LOL... It's not like it's a big secret.


----------



## damphoose

soupergloo said:


> grams777 how is this variable base pay thing legal?! i've been in California my whole life, so I never heard of it before this forum.
> 
> Postmates is very popular here .. there's no other platform that does what Postmates does, so it's always blitzing. the drivers go in scooter mode (so they don't get taken far), stay in the expensive neighborhoods, and only accept big orders.


Variable pay is actually legal in most of the country. Its illegal in only 15 states. California and Washington happens to be two of the states where it is illegal. Lucky you, lucky me.

It is legal because it is considered "business friendly". I don't want to start a political discussion but its legal in most of the red states.


----------



## rozz

damphoose said:


> Variable pay is actually legal in most of the country. Its illegal in only 15 states. California and Washington happens to be two of the states where it is illegal. Lucky you, lucky me.
> 
> It is legal because it is considered "business friendly". I don't want to start a political discussion but its legal in most of the red states.


Amazon is a liberal company. They're doing it so that the hardworking conservatives don't make as much money as freeloading liberals. It's a way for them to equalize and standardize pay to level the playing field for weaker drivers who fail to make as much in tips due to their skin color or political afilitation.


----------



## damphoose

rozz said:


> Amazon is a liberal company. They're doing it so that the hardworking conservatives don't make as much money as freeloading liberals. It's a way for them to equalize and standardize pay to level the playing field for weaker drivers who fail to make as much in tips due to their skin color or political afilitation.


Event though I said not too, somebody always has to not ****ing listen. Hey if you're trying to decide whether to troll or get blocks, the answer is always...go get blocks. Go get some blocks..um-k.


----------



## Flex89

damphoose said:


> Variable pay is actually legal in most of the country. Its illegal in only 15 states. California and Washington happens to be two of the states where it is illegal. Lucky you, lucky me.
> 
> It is legal because it is considered "business friendly". I don't want to start a political discussion but its legal in most of the red states.


But does this still apply to independent contractors. They are not paying a wage, but contracting us for a job them changing their payout.

I see it as if someone is contracted to fix a roof, and the contractor and customer agree on $1000. The contractor gets a discount of $50 on supplies. The customer decides they are only going to pay $950.

I can see tip credits for employees, but has there been any litigation or court cases involving ICs and tip credits.


----------



## rozz

Flex89 said:


> But does this still apply to independent contractors. They are not paying a wage, but contracting us for a job them changing their payout.
> 
> I see it as if someone is contracted to fix a roof, and the contractor and customer agree on $1000. The contractor gets a discount of $50 on supplies. The customer decides they are only going to pay $950.
> 
> I can see tip credits for employees, but has there been any litigation or court cases involving ICs and tip credits.


You raised a really good question here. Does anyone know the rules regarding the reporting of tip credits? Tipped employees get statements that show their earnings and base bay with credits applied but we're ICs so if Amazon is doing it they're doing without any transparency whatsoever. I guess you could try and email them and ask them how much you made in tips for a particular block and see what their answer is.


----------



## grams777

rozz said:


> You raised a really good question here. Does anyone know the rules regarding the reporting of tip credits? Tipped employees get statements that show their earnings and base bay with credits applied but we're ICs so if Amazon is doing it they're doing without any transparency whatsoever. I guess you could try and email them and ask them how much you made in tips for a particular block and see what their answer is.


I'll save you the trouble (the answer is no, even at the block level they won't break it out). See responses from flex support below. The confidentiality excuse is obviously a bogus coverup for not wanting to disclose the base pay. Uber, Lyft, and almost everyone else have no problem showing tips even at a per trip level. Of course, if it was $18 per hour *plus all tips* the question wouldn't need this evasive answering since you could subtract $18 per hour from your total to get the tips.

Hello,

To protect the confidentiality of the customer and how much they choose to tip, we do not show a breakdown of earnings. Delivery partners earn $18-$25 per hour including 100% of tips.

Best regards,
Eric N.
Thank you.
*The Amazon Flex Team

*
Asking just to see summary block level breakout (not per customer):

Hello,

As stated in our previous response, to protect the confidentiality of the customer and how much they choose to tip, we do not show a breakdown of earnings.

Best regards,
Neil
Thank you.
The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## damphoose

Flex89 said:


> But does this still apply to independent contractors. They are not paying a wage, but contracting us for a job them changing their payout.
> 
> I see it as if someone is contracted to fix a roof, and the contractor and customer agree on $1000. The contractor gets a discount of $50 on supplies. The customer decides they are only going to pay $950.
> 
> I can see tip credits for employees, but has there been any litigation or court cases involving ICs and tip credits.


Because you are an independent CONTRACTOR. You signed a CONTRACT that agrees to this. So, yes it applies to you. Its not Amazon's fault most drivers never read it.
About litigation yes, Instacart was/is being sued about this. Why? Because Instacart is stupid and they just changed the policy on the fly without having the divers agree to new contracts and they even did it in states where it is illegal. Again....Instacart stupid....Amazon not stupid. The case has not gone to trial because like 99% of drivers nobody reads the contracts so nobody realizes they are agreeing to Arbitration and giving up their right to sue. Those class action lawyers will eventually find a way. They alway do.

In your example if someone signed contract that they will pay a roofer $1000 they cannot then decide to pay $950 for any reason. They will be sued and they will lose. If they want a variable pay agreement with the roofer they have to agree to it up front just like Amazon did with its drivers


----------



## Flex89

But Amazon did change it on the fly with no formal letter to drivers. They only admitted it in replies to emails. And that is only after being bombarded by drivers noticing a significant cut in earnings

They admitted it was $18 plus tips but then they changed it one day without notice


----------



## SoggyF

Ok so I'm in Portland and last Sunday was my first ever restaurant block. I'm normally logistics but I was feeling froggy so I gave it a shot. It was from 5pm-8:30pm. I made 6 deliveries. Well one cancelled but I was on their freakin porch when I got the notification so i'll count it for time sake. My last delivery was completed at 8:15 which the app notified me I was done. The Pok Pok chick tipped in cash $3 so my final payout was $85.40.

There some numbers for you guys to muck with. I'm not too keen about the restaurant blocks. Damn car smelt like curry the day after.


----------



## dkcs

It's going to be good money for now until Amazon gets enough drivers on board then they can start cranking the rates down. 

I'm sure they will be auctioning these off eventually starting at a low rate and ramp up the rate until someone bites.


----------



## Behemoth

Here is example of Prime Now in Chicago. Rate is $18/h and tips. First block, 14.00-16.00 I had 4 stops in downtown (people there always tip). Second block with 6 stops (can't complain about that one). The last one with 4 stops. No tips (or all included in Amazon's language).


----------



## jade88

SoggyF said:


> Ok so I'm in Portland and last Sunday was my first ever restaurant block. I'm normally logistics but I was feeling froggy so I gave it a shot. It was from 5pm-8:30pm. I made 6 deliveries. Well one cancelled but I was on their freakin porch when I got the notification so i'll count it for time sake. My last delivery was completed at 8:15 which the app notified me I was done. The Pok Pok chick tipped in cash $3 so my final payout was $82.40.
> 
> There some numbers for you guys to muck with. I'm not too keen about the restaurant blocks. Damn car smelt like curry the day after.


But this was a restaurant block where you get paid $18/hr plus tips? Or this was instant offers? I don't mind these instant offers as long as long as they don't get rid of restaurant blocks.


----------



## SoggyF

jade88 said:


> But this was a restaurant block where you get paid $18/hr plus tips? Or this was instant offers? I don't mind these instant offers as long as long as they don't get rid of restaurant blocks.


restaurant block. I've yet to get instant offers. App just listed $18-25 plus tips. So I was prob making $18/hr and most tipped $3. I'm assuming cause Amazon wont give you the specifics.


----------



## rozz

I wonder how Amazon counts instant offers towards the weekly limit. If it's not counted then count me in!


----------



## grams777

Behemoth said:


> Here is example of Prime Now in Chicago. Rate is $18/h and tips. First block, 14.00-16.00 I had 4 stops in downtown (people there always tip). Second block with 6 stops (can't complain about that one). The last one with 4 stops. No tips (or all included in Amazon's language).


A possible scenario is the first block had a base pay of $8, the second one $13, and the last one $8 again. They can vary from one block to the next. The 4-6 pm M-F blocks seem to have higher base pay.


----------



## damphoose

SoggyF said:


> Ok so I'm in Portland and last Sunday was my first ever restaurant block. I'm normally logistics but I was feeling froggy so I gave it a shot. It was from 5pm-8:30pm. I made 6 deliveries. Well one cancelled but I was on their freakin porch when I got the notification so i'll count it for time sake. My last delivery was completed at 8:15 which the app notified me I was done. The Pok Pok chick tipped in cash $3 so my final payout was $85.40.
> 
> There some numbers for you guys to muck with. I'm not too keen about the restaurant blocks. Damn car smelt like curry the day after.


Pro-tip. For restaurant deliveries put the bag in the trunk. Otherwise that food smell will stick with your car for days. I drive Uber/Lyft so I don't need that food smell. Pax defiantly notice and do complain.



Flex89 said:


> But Amazon did change it on the fly with no formal letter to drivers. They only admitted it in replies to emails. And that is only after being bombarded by drivers noticing a significant cut in earnings
> 
> They admitted it was $18 plus tips but then they changed it one day without notice


Again, it was in the original contract you signed. Amazon "enforcing it" later once they had enough drivers to ramp up the Flex program, which is their legal right. It diabolical, but illegal.

If the contract says I will pay you $1 but I actually pay you $100 for year then start to pay $1 you have no legal basis for insisting I continue to pay you $100. You are not a divorced house wife. You cannot claim "lifestyle to which you have become accustomed".

Driver who have done Flex for a while remember when we were paid for many months for just driving around. No deliveries. Amazon was timing how long routes take. We would drive to spot, check and move on. No deliveries. We got paid for that. 
When they started giving us deliveries we cannot complain; "omg they changed it on us. I use to get paid for barely working".

If you feel so strongly about it, call a lawyer. They will tell you the same thing. I'm done.


----------



## Flex89

3. Service Fees.
In consideration of providing Services in accordance with this Agreement and for providing your Vehicle, Amazon 
will pay you fees in the amounts indicated in the Amazon Flex app at the time of acceptance, or as otherwise agreed between 
you and Amazon from time to time (“Service Fees”). The Service Fees, unless otherwise expressly provided in this 
Agreement, will be your only fee for performing the Services. The Service Fees include all amounts due to you for providing 
your Vehicle and the Services under this Agreement, including any expenses you may incur (such as costs of fuel, taxes, 
registration fees, permits of all types, and any other assessment, citation, fine, or fee imposed or assed against your Vehicle 
or you by any applicable governmental authority or otherwise related to your equipment and its use). You understand that 
Amazon would offer lower Service Fees if Amazon had to pay for your expenses. Amazon will pay Service Fees to you no 
later than 15 days after completion of the Services. Depending on the location in which the Services are provided and the 
product or business to which the Services relate, Amazon’s customers may be able to provide a tip in connection with the 
fulfillment of their orders and Amazon will pass through any tips payable to you.

That's the contract, which I read. Which states "Amazon will pay the fee listed" and then if a customer decides to tip, it will be passed through. Which would imply Amazon will pay the amount listed when the block is accepted. No where does it say Amazon will guarantee the minimum amount shown and that it may be supplemented by the tips.

If you read English as well as you type it, I can see how you may not understand this.


----------



## rozz

OK So the contract says that they will only pay the fees listed. There are times when the fees exceed those listed. Amazon tells customers drivers keep all tips. It doesn't tell them that our pay gets lowered if they tip is. If customers know that our pay gets lowered they would not tip us.


----------



## damphoose

Flex89 said:


> That's the contract, which I read. Which states "Amazon will pay the fee listed" and then if a customer decides to tip, it will be passed through. Which would imply Amazon will pay the amount listed when the block is accepted. No where does it say Amazon will guarantee the minimum amount shown and that it may be supplemented by the tips.
> 
> If you read English as well as you type it, I can see how you may not understand this.


Look if you feel your interpretation is correct then why are you still here? Why are you not running to a lawyers office to sue Amazon? Why are you such a failure at life? Because only someone failing at life would have one of the richest companies in the world breaking their own contract and not do anything about it except snipe at strangers on the internet.

See these guys:
https://www.geekwire.com/2016/amazo...t-claiming-treated-employees-not-contractors/
They thought they were right. So they got off their asses and called a lawyer.

So Sherlock if you are so right then keep us posted on how your lawsuit is proceeding. Otherwise go back downstairs your hot pockets are ready.


----------



## Flex89

But if your so smart then why waste your time on here? You're right, I do hear your mom calling me now, saying her hot pocket is ready for me. And hunny child, it's called a discussion, don't take things so personal. I'm sure Amazon appreciates your fierce defense of them though.


----------



## rozz

Contracts are subject to interpretation but the one that counts is how the vast majority interprets it. I see it as base pay + additional tips and not the range that they give us. An estimated range means nothing because pay is not restricted to that range. If you're getting low tips maybe just maybe customers got tired of tipping. But then again it's entirely possible they're stealing because Amazon is the only one that doesn't separate delivery pay from tips. The only way to find out now is to sue them to find out what the base pay is!


----------



## West6312

dkcs said:


> Yep, it must be killing Amazon to have to pay $18 an hour for labor when the competition is getting it for $4-$6 per hour...
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that they will roll this throughout the Flex program eventually.
> 
> Uber and Postmates relie on new comers to the gig who haven't sat down and crunched the numbers or gone through a full tax cycle yet to see how little they are actually making. McDonald's pays better with benefits than doing Postmates or Uber Eats...


Have to disagree there is money to be made with uber eats


----------



## jade88

West6312 said:


> Have to disagree there is money to be made with uber eats


Really?? Pray tell how?


----------



## UberPasco

jade88 said:


> Really?? Pray tell how?


A driver I work with does 90% McD's delivery and clears over $100 / day 5 hrs MAX.


----------



## Bygosh

So are the instant offers going to be included in the daily and weekly hourly cap?


----------



## dkcs

It appears that Amazon is not having the success with this program as they have wanted to date.

Amazon is now offering drivers a "free" 4 hour regular block when they try out their first instant offer.

So if you work an instant offer you get your choice of a reserved 4 hour block on the day/time of your choice for trying the service out. Previously they were offering a $50 gift card for trying the service.


----------



## bacchustod

Weird because restaurant delivery is really busy in Columbus. Multiple offers throughout the day, every day for available shifts. It's as hard to get restaurant blocks here as it is Prime deliveries. I usually have a 4hr block and consistently have 8 - 10 orders each block. It will be too bad if this goes because it's the only thing I do. I can't hang with the randomness of the Prime deliveries, nor the potential distance you have to travel.


----------



## dkcs

This only applies to the instant offer that they are test marketing to drivers in Portland Oregon.

These instant offers cut the hourly pay out for Amazon in favor of a pay per deliver model that eventually earn the driver much less compared to the current hourly rate.


----------



## bacchustod

dkcs said:


> This only applies to the instant offer that they are test marketing to drivers in Portland Oregon.
> 
> These instant offers cut the hourly pay out for Amazon in favor of a pay per deliver model that eventually earn the driver much less compared to the current hourly rate.


Got it. But if they're test marketing it they must want to implement it as common practice. I hope instant offer is worse than the current system...


----------



## dkcs

Oh, no doubt it will be rolled out across the country. Amazon is pushing it hard up in Portland. One of my guys up there says all the prime restaurant deliveries go out to the instant offers and the guys on blocks get the leftover shit orders no one else would accept. 

The question is when will this be rolled out nationwide not if and will they attempt to roll it out for warehouse last minute orders as well to replace the short 1 and 1.5 hour blocks.


----------



## Cynergie

chuck finley said:


> I guess they will kill restaurant blocks in the future. To save them money.
> *Amazon Flex Gets Even More Flexible up my ass*.


Fixed it for ya. 



jade88 said:


> So this is not in addition to restaurant blocks as well?? Only these kinds of offers for restaurants will be available?? Wow this gig is going to shit!


That moment when ppl realize Amazon is the new Microsoft. And Besos the new Bill Gates.

Where Amazon >> Walmart.

Anti-Trust and monopoly lawsuits from Amazon v US government is on the horizon. Stay tuned folks.



UberPasco said:


> A driver I work with does 90% McD's delivery and clears over $100 / day 5 hrs MAX.


My cousin who works at a fufillment center does $17.25 /hr on a reduced 36 hour/wk night shift rate. Clears $621/wk base before any other holiday pay or performance bonuses. And he's in Ohio.


----------



## J.Statham

dkcs said:


> It appears that Amazon is not having the success with this program as they have wanted to date.
> 
> Amazon is now offering drivers a "free" 4 hour regular block when they try out their first instant offer.
> 
> So if you work an instant offer you get your choice of a reserved 4 hour block on the day/time of your choice for trying the service out. Previously they were offering a $50 gift card for trying the service.


Where are you getting your info from lol?

A few things. Facts actually:

1. I have yet to see an instant offer pay lower than $9-$13 base pay. That was my lowest offer so far. My highest was $14-$18 iirc. The average usually in the $11-$16 range.
2. There wasnt ever a $50 gift card bonus.
3. The free reserved block is given after every 5 offers are completed.

And tbh, for now these instant offers work out pretty well. But only as long as they keep them coming. Ive done a handful of them to see how the reserved blocks bonus will work, and ive made more per hour than I ever have since I started 2 years ago. The problem is how often they hit you with another one. The part I dont like is it counting against the cap. Also it sucks that no matter how soon yo finish, the allotted time still is what is counted. Trust me, im not happy with this shit at all.


----------



## mccd37

A few things. Facts actually:

1. I have yet to see an instant offer pay lower than $9-$13 base pay. That was my lowest offer so far. My highest was $14-$18 iirc. The average usually in the $11-$16 range.
2. There wasnt ever a $50 gift card bonus.
3. The free reserved block is given after every 5 offers are completed.

1. In Portland there are numerous offers sent out for $7-$9 base pay. My wife declined 3 yesterday alone.
2. The previous offer for accepting was a $50 gift card.
3. This one you nailed. You have to complete 5 offers to receive your reserved block.

The thing is not every market is exactly the same. Just because your located in Seattle doesn't mean every city follows in your footsteps.


----------



## dkcs

J.Statham said:


> Where are you getting your info from lol?
> 
> A few things. Facts actually:
> 
> 1. I have yet to see an instant offer pay lower than $9-$13 base pay. That was my lowest offer so far. My highest was $14-$18 iirc. The average usually in the $11-$16 range.
> 2. There wasnt ever a $50 gift card bonus.
> 3. The free reserved block is given after every 5 offers are completed.
> 
> And tbh, for now these instant offers work out pretty well. But only as long as they keep them coming. Ive done a handful of them to see how the reserved blocks bonus will work, and ive made more per hour than I ever have since I started 2 years ago. The problem is how often they hit you with another one. The part I dont like is it counting against the cap. Also it sucks that no matter how soon yo finish, the allotted time still is what is counted. Trust me, im not happy with this shit at all.


My info comes from a driver who is a friend in Portland and was one of the first drivers in the Portland market when Amazon opened up shop there. He's forwarded the emails from Flex to me.

Of course Amazon is going to send out offers now with high pay attached as they want to convince drivers that it will still be possible to make money using instant offers. Do you really think Amazon came up with this idea in order to benefit drivers? Once they have enough drivers on board they will start cranking down the price. They didn't come up with this idea to ensure you were going to make more money. Drivers accepting these offers are just destroying future Flex oppertunities for themselves. Wait until the pay level is down to the same that UberEats and Grub Hub pays. A few bucks plus a tip if you are lucky...

There was indeed a $50 gift card bonus for new drivers during the beta test phase. Maybe you weren't selected to be a beta test participant?


----------



## Shizen__

Only read the first page of this thread but I feel like I'm the only one who likes this. Sure you can make bank with a 4 hour block; I drove for 4 hours and made about $100 but I always put on 130 miles. That's a terrible ratio. Eats and all the other do pay less but am I the only one here who doubles up on apps? I mean I always average about $17 an hour with Eats, Postmates, and Grubhub on at once and drive half the miles I do for Flex. Maybe I'm just in a better market.


----------



## UberPasco

Shizen__ said:


> Only read the first page of this thread but I feel like I'm the only one who likes this. Sure you can make bank with a 4 hour block; I drove for 4 hours and made about $100 but I always put on 130 miles. That's a terrible ratio. Eats and all the other do pay less but am I the only one here who doubles up on apps? I mean I always average about $17 an hour with Eats, Postmates, and Grubhub on at once and drive half the miles I do for Flex. Maybe I'm just in a better market.


If you double up while doing hot wheels you WILL get unboarded.


----------



## Shizen__

UberPasco said:


> If you double up while doing hot wheels you WILL get unboarded.


Hot wheels? Pardon my ignorance. If I lose one app because of doubling up when I know I can get the food to the customers fast then whatever. Because alone most of these apps a pretty trash these days (not to mention I get tipped less than 30% of the time which is why I started doubling up to begin with). Aside from maybe Grubhub where I will consistently get good runs though not nearly as many. I'm a self employed and I'll go where the money is. Besides, these app based delivery services are only a fraction of my income.


----------



## J.Statham

mccd37 said:


> A few things. Facts actually:
> 
> 1. I have yet to see an instant offer pay lower than $9-$13 base pay. That was my lowest offer so far. My highest was $14-$18 iirc. The average usually in the $11-$16 range.
> 2. There wasnt ever a $50 gift card bonus.
> 3. The free reserved block is given after every 5 offers are completed.
> 
> 1. In Portland there are numerous offers sent out for $7-$9 base pay. My wife declined 3 yesterday alone.
> 2. The previous offer for accepting was a $50 gift card.
> 3. This one you nailed. You have to complete 5 offers to receive your reserved block.
> 
> The thing is not every market is exactly the same. Just because your located in Seattle doesn't mean every city follows in your footsteps.


Im actually in Portland for now. Have been since the beginning.

1. Still, ive done a shit load of these and nothing lower than $9-$13. And that was once. The average being $17-$22...
2. Show me the email stating there was a $50 bonus...
3. I know because ive been doing this shit since day 1.



UberPasco said:


> If you double up while doing hot wheels you WILL get unboarded.


Nope. Not true. And its "offboarded".


----------



## UberPasco

J.Statham said:


> Nope. Not true. And its "offboarded".


Well, I know two drivers who were deonboarded for doing Ubereats deliveries during their hot wheels shift. Both did it for a while, and got caught because they continued with an UE delivery before the HW. Others are still doing both but stop what they are doing when a HW call comes in.
Their unboardation email specifically stated that they committed to a block and were unavailable for requests during a portion of the block. Very similar email that people who hit "GPS not working" and not being there got.
Those are the two that I know. I've met a dozen or so other HW drivers that have never done a WH block, so my assumption is that there are more that have ceased to be boarded.

EDIT: After posting this , I realized you may have been talking about the new 'on-call' process. If so, I have no idea about that, so everything I wrote above may be shit.


----------



## rozz

UberPasco said:


> Well, I know two drivers who were deonboarded for doing Ubereats deliveries during their hot wheels shift. Both did it for a while, and got caught because they continued with an UE delivery before the HW. Others are still doing both but stop what they are doing when a HW call comes in.
> Their unboardation email specifically stated that they committed to a block and were unavailable for requests during a portion of the block. Very similar email that people who hit "GPS not working" and not being there got.
> Those are the two that I know. I've met a dozen or so other HW drivers that have never done a WH block, so my assumption is that there are more that have ceased to be boarded.
> 
> EDIT: After posting this , I realized you may have been talking about the new 'on-call' process. If so, I have no idea about that, so everything I wrote above may be shit.


I received two emails for the two times that I did Uber Eats orders while on duty. They threatened to remove my pay but I think it was just a warning.


----------



## Shizen__

As far as I'm concerned, if the hourly guarantee is no longer there because of the changes, Amazon can shove it. I'm not gonna sit around on a block for possibly very little orders coming in if I'm not going to get the guaranteed pay. Hence the reason I double up on other delivery apps. I'm a contractor and I go where the money is. Now, you pay me an hourly guarantee still at $18 an hour and I'll use Flex exclusively. Otherwise I won't lose sleep over doubling up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

rozz said:


> Prime Now is easier for her because she took the time to learn it and is now reaping the "benefits." It's possible to make money on Postmates, Instacart, Deliv, etc. if you go after their incentives or grab lucrative hours or get friendly with dispatchers. Just turning the app on on a whim isn't going to rack you up a ton of money. Also, Amazon food delivery does not always pay more at all times. I know a food delivery company that pays me more per hour than Amazon but don't do it because hours are limited and conflicts with plentiful Amazon hours, plus I hate food and people so that's why I'm doing Prime Now.


I'd love to know how you "get friendly" with "dispatchers" on Postmates.

Pray tell!


----------



## rozz

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd love to know how you "get friendly" with "dispatchers" on Postmates.
> 
> Pray tell!


I've never done Postmates but I'm sure people have learned the ins and outs and make a decent amount. I'm good at Prime Now and only PN so I ain't going nowhere. I know on Deliv, Instacart and Grubhub you build rapport with the dispatchers over time.


----------



## dkcs

So the nationwide roll out is starting now...


----------



## damphoose

dkcs said:


> So the nationwide roll out is starting now...


Email from Amazon?


----------



## bacchustod

damphoose said:


> Email from Amazon?


----------



## dkcs

The same email was sent to drivers in all of Los Angeles as well as Austin.


----------



## c0nn3ct

dkcs said:


> The same email was sent to drivers in all of Los Angeles as well as Austin.


Wonder if you can get instant offers while soft blocked.


----------



## Bygosh

How do instant offers count towards the daily/weekly caps? Do they just round up to an hour or 1/2 hour?

We don't even have restaurants yet so I'm guessing instant offers are a ways off here.


----------



## dkcs

c0nn3ct said:


> Wonder if you can get instant offers while soft blocked.


Possible. It will be interesting to see how those work. If they are from a different group as the reserves all that may be a possibility.



Bygosh said:


> How do instant offers count towards the daily/weekly caps? Do they just round up to an hour or 1/2 hour?
> 
> We don't even have restaurants yet so I'm guessing instant offers are a ways off here.


From what I understand they take the estimated time to deliver off of your delivery cap for the week rounded.


----------

